# Sea/Shipping Container for Bulk Salt



## PGHplowguy

Hello, many of you have already helped me to get to this point. Thank you.

Alright, instead of a pile of bulk salt on my gravel driveway I think i am going the sea or shipping container route.

Questions are;

Better to rent or buy? It is hard to find a price online to buy. I'm reading anywhere from $1500-$3000. What should I expect to pay for new AND pay for used?

Do any of you recommend a company/web site to go through?

Should I buy new or buy used?

I've spoke to Zoresco and they rent them out for $75/month, but "strictly" enforce no bulk salt storage. More or less you have to pay for repairs to the unit. Will having the purple salt, Slicer, in it for 4 months really do any noticeable damage?

Are all 20' L containers the same Height and Width? Interior Height of 7'10'' and Width of 7'8''.

Will I have enough room to not only enter, but also operate a bobcat/skid steer bucket?

Any Cons on this method of storage? I am using the purple salt which does not clump.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Bigsnowny

PGHplowguy, Heres an idea that may help you out. I'm trying it myself this season. I have to box stores this year that are a hour away and they will not allow me to have a stock pile of salt on the property, But they have agreed to allow me to store salt in a 11 yrd. open top container that 10' L x 7'W x 4'H and it has a cover that I made out shrink wrap like what they use too cover boats with for the winter. Have to make ramps to get into the container. I can fill it from the side. Cost me $425.00 to rent for the season. Going to work great for me and I think it will work well for you too.


----------



## nms0219

$1,500 To 3 k ? wow I would jump on it. I was quoted localy 4k to 6k. Guess their is some kind of shortage on them plus the cost of steel jumped. They work ok for salt storage. You need to line the inside with plywood to keep the skid steer bucket from punching thru the sides. Other problem is loading them unless you can get a stone slinger truck to deleiver your salt. With the slinger truck we can get 35 ton into a 20' container, no slinger just skid steer maybe 20 ton.


----------



## PGHplowguy

Scary post.... 3K is just what I read online, may not be a reliable source. I will not know until tomorrow when I start calling places.

I plan on 1 tri-axle load at a time to store in a 20'. So 23 tons.

With 23 tons in there being wall to wall how high will the salt get to? 3-4 feet???

I'm thinking of cutting 2x12's and stacking them every 5 feet in order to keep the spilling down and to fit more in. Good idea? Easy to accomplish?


----------



## buildinon

I like the container idea. I was thinking that when you first posted. But how about this. If you are buying it, make your small walls on the inside to stop spillage ( I would weld weld or bolt rails in place to slide the 2x12's in to). Then measure your bucket and cut access doors in the top of your container. Make them about 1 foot wider total than the bucket, and half the width of the top of the container. That way you could put your wall in place then open the top and drop it right in place. If the inside is 7 foot tall you could make 6 foot high walls or even 5 foot and have more storage effiency. Just a thought.


----------



## merrimacmill

I use storage containers, and am actually looking at going with open tops this year, maybe try out two. I have several locations where I store bulk salt so I always have salt close to all my accounts.

I can comfortably get 20 yards in with a skid steer, hoping for more with the open top. My only concern is not having a roof, will it be structurally sound enough where the walls won't push out sideways from the weight of the salt on the walls.

Here is a picture of what 25-30 yards (not tons) of salt looks like in a 20' aluminum container. I don't have a price on it because it was given to me. But the steel ones around here are going for $1500-$3000 depending on condition, most commonly around $2500. Bad picture, but with the lighting its as good as its getting. We had to do some shoveling to fit that much in, but its what I had left over from last season. That is as high as it can possibly be stacked with a skid steer, you can notice all the scrapes on the ceiling..


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice

i rent a 40ft con x box every winter. fits salt fine. loaded with skid.


----------



## Brian Young

I was debating buying one vs. renting one but at 2k, thats a lot of years renting it and they recondition them every year. We got the same one back that we used last year and it looks brand new. Ours goes for 65/month and a 100.00 each time they move it. Your right, you can fit about 20-23 tons and that about the max for a tri-axle load so it works out perfect for us. I was going to rent a 40ft so I could put our skid steer in there too but I don't know if the salt residue in the air would speed up the already quick rusting problems.


----------



## tuney443

PGHplowguy;1349035 said:


> Hello, many of you have already helped me to get to this point. Thank you.
> 
> Alright, instead of a pile of bulk salt on my gravel driveway I think i am going the sea or shipping container route.
> 
> Questions are;
> 
> Better to rent or buy? It is hard to find a price online to buy. I'm reading anywhere from $1500-$3000. What should I expect to pay for new AND pay for used?
> 
> Do any of you recommend a company/web site to go through?
> 
> Should I buy new or buy used?
> 
> I've spoke to Zoresco and they rent them out for $75/month, but "strictly" enforce no bulk salt storage. More or less you have to pay for repairs to the unit. Will having the purple salt, Slicer, in it for 4 months really do any noticeable damage?
> 
> Are all 20' L containers the same Height and Width? Interior Height of 7'10'' and Width of 7'8''.
> 
> Will I have enough room to not only enter, but also operate a bobcat/skid steer bucket?
> 
> Any Cons on this method of storage? I am using the purple salt which does not clump.
> 
> Again, thanks for the help.


There's plenty of warehouses and ports by you in Jersey that I'm quite sure you can get a good used 20'er delivered in the $2K-$2500 range.Seems to me a no-brainer vs. renting.


----------



## PTSolutions

just bought our second container this year for salt. It matches our first one, same color etc... The condition of the units is important to us b/c its on site at an hoa and I dont want them to complain about rusty units.

Our first container stores our asv rc100 with erskine snowblower, little toro sidewalk blower, shovels, fuel etc... the second container will store our salt. still trying to decide if I want to get a slinger to load it at 76 per ton, or if ill get a dump trucks worth (22tons) at 62 per ton. problem with the slinger is you can only get about 18tons in it.

we paid 2600 for the 20' container last year and 2900 this year. They said the steel prices and demand has caused the prices to go up.

last years unit:


----------



## Mike NY

Wow, Tight squeeze with that blower on. You might have to get out the Fluid Film to get it unstuck:laughing:


----------



## PGHplowguy

tuney443;1349528 said:


> There's plenty of warehouses and ports by you in Jersey that I'm quite sure you can get a good used 20'er delivered in the $2K-$2500 range.Seems to me a no-brainer vs. renting.


You can get a wind & water tight unit for $2200 on average there. The ***** is the delivery fee to me in Pgh, PA is a min. of $1800. Anything I've found close to me to buy is $3800 and up. If anyone knows a place that sells W&W units for a good price please let me know. I have 2 weeks before my rental is delivered.


----------



## Bigsnowny

PGHplowguy, Here is the container that I'm using on two sites. Load from the top and unload from the back. Cover will held down by bungee cords.


----------



## JD Dave

Bigsnowny;1351136 said:


> PGHplowguy, Here is the container that I'm using on two sites. Load from the top and unload from the back. Cover will held down by bungee cords.


I'd make up some ridge poles of some sort or the tarp is going to be swimming pool liner.


----------



## Dumpster Guy

We debated this a couple of years ago and after doing hundreds of searchs on salt pile and salt bins. We went with delivery by stone slinger and into 20 ft containers. These containers are on year three and are just staring to show some salt-wear. But we drive our small 313 right in side.. one of the good things about small machines.. I really like the containers.


----------



## PGHplowguy

Thanks for sharing the photos. How many tons can you get in there using the slinger? Also, is that floor steel or dark plywood?


----------



## Dumpster Guy

I got 26 ton into the one container the other one I lost track...they have the dark wood floors.


----------



## absolutely

We rented a 40' container 2 years ago. $110 month x 5 = $550 plus $140 pick up and deliver = $280. Total $790 for one year. Last year found one on craigs list for $1300 with $300 delivery fee and I didn't have to find somewhere to store the extra salt for the summer. Took alot of searching and a drive but worth every cent.


----------



## On a Call

How do containers hold up against the salt ???

I would think it kills them fast


----------



## EWSplow

On a Call said:


> How do containers hold up against the salt ???
> 
> I would think it kills them fast


I was going to ask the same question. Also, would aluminum or steel hold up better?


----------



## On a Call

Aluminum degrades also...well corrodes. I can should you examples. 

Stainless would be the real answer...but the price would be too much.

Salt and wood like each other.


----------



## rick W

For those looking for sea cans...call any of the large tow truck/recovery operators. Most of them have a side line business renting them and have large tilt beds equipment hauling trailers that will drop them in place and will sell off the ones that are getting a little tired. Also Ritchie Bros auctions have locations all over and we have bought several through them, usually 40' in the 2K range


----------



## On a Call

rick W said:


> For those looking for sea cans...call any of the large tow truck/recovery operators. Most of them have a side line business renting them and have large tilt beds equipment hauling trailers that will drop them in place and will sell off the ones that are getting a little tired. Also Ritchie Bros auctions have locations all over and we have bought several through them, usually 40' in the 2K range


Thank you for your post.
I am looking for at least two just to try them out.
What do you know about them lasting due to salt ??


----------



## tpendagast

On a Call said:


> Thank you for your post.
> I am looking for at least two just to try them out.
> What do you know about them lasting due to salt ??


The guy from Canada is about right 
Funny I thought Richie bros was only around here

Price is similar here to Canada

You get 3-4 years out of one , then need a new one 
For places that won't let you store bulk salt or build a structure 
It's the way to go


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call said:


> Thank you for your post.
> I am looking for at least two just to try them out.
> What do you know about them lasting due to salt ??


Rent them and have a mobile pressure washing company come clean them out at the end of the season.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> Rent them and have a mobile pressure washing company come clean them out at the end of the season.


Would like to own and use for storage off season.


----------



## JMHConstruction

The company I sub for uses 3 in a U shape. The 2 on the side hold extra bulk, and the one in the back holds pallets of bags for sidewalks. Then they fill the middle, and tarp it. I thought I had a better picture, but this will give you an idea. They just loaded it 2 hours prior, so they don't actually have it tarped in the picture. Containers are 30' long. It shows some rusting, but those containers are pretty old.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call said:


> Would like to own and use for storage off season.


Are you talking about leaving them sit on a site for a bin or having them at your shop for a bin?


----------



## On a Call

Leave on site and at shop or storage yard. Plows, salters, skids, stuff like that.


----------



## On a Call

JMHConstruction said:


> The company I sub for uses 3 in a U shape. The 2 on the side hold extra bulk, and the one in the back holds pallets of bags for sidewalks. Then they fill the middle, and tarp it. I thought I had a better picture, but this will give you an idea. They just loaded it 2 hours prior, so they don't actually have it tarped in the picture. Containers are 30' long. It shows some rusting, but those containers are pretty old.
> View attachment 177815


How long do you know for sure that those have been in use for this purpose ?


----------



## JMHConstruction

On a Call said:


> How long do you know for sure that those have been in use for this purpose ?


They're at least 7 years, but they were around before I started working for these guys.

There are a few small holes here and there on the sides that face in, where they hold the larger pile of salt. I'm not sure exactly, but I'd guess they're probably 10 years old. They have a massive salt barn at their shop, so I think they might get emptied ever year for the summer, but not sure.

Maybe expect them to last 5 or 6 years when using year round, and anything extra is a bonus. They're not as pretty as they once were, but they still serve their purpose.


----------



## On a Call

JMHConstruction said:


> They're at least 7 years, but they were around before I started working for these guys.
> 
> There are a few small holes here and there on the sides that face in, where they hold the larger pile of salt. I'm not sure exactly, but I'd guess they're probably 10 years old. They have a massive salt barn at their shop, so I think they might get emptied ever year for the summer, but not sure.
> 
> Maybe expect them to last 5 or 6 years when using year round, and anything extra is a bonus. They're not as pretty as they once were, but they still serve their purpose.


That seems like a good long time...if a little care was used they could last longer IMO.

Thank you for that hands on experience. Nice know.

Looks like I will be looking for some


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> The company I sub for uses 3 in a U shape. The 2 on the side hold extra bulk, and the one in the back holds pallets of bags for sidewalks. Then they fill the middle, and tarp it. I thought I had a better picture, but this will give you an idea. They just loaded it 2 hours prior, so they don't actually have it tarped in the picture. Containers are 30' long. It shows some rusting, but those containers are pretty old.
> View attachment 177815


I like if but with a couple inches of snow on that tarp I would want at least help from one guy.


----------



## tpendagast

I wonder what would happen if you rhino lined the interior of them?

I have no idea what that would cost or if the skid bucket would just scrape it off.
It just occurred to me.

Also there are corrosion inhibitors you can spray on the sides 
I wonder if it would help every time you load a new batch in, you treat the containers?


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> Would like to own and use for storage off season.


They're also used as bunkers/hunting cabins.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> Looks like I will be looking for some


I was going to buy some as well but then I remembered I had some stored at a friend's place.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> They're also used as bunkers/hunting cabins.


Shoot people got posh homes made out of them. Surprised me I could live in the containers I was in.


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> Shoot people got posh homes made out of them. Surprised me I could live in the containers I was in.


Add some vents, Coat them in tar and burry them. They called bugoot bungalows.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Add some vents, Coat them in tar and burry them. They called bugoot bungalows.


That to. I thought they were a strange way to live for a everyday home. I was wrong.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to buy some as well but then I remembered I had some stored at a friend's place.


Want to sell them ?
My church had a 30 footer they did not know what to do with and I had no place to put it...someone spoke up and now it is gone.
What are your thoughts on these rusting out ??


----------



## On a Call

BUFF said:


> They're also used as bunkers/hunting cabins.


I have seen them used as such...however just plain jane.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> What are your thoughts on these rusting out ??


Steel+salt+moisture=rust


----------



## absolutely

absolutely said:


> We rented a 40' container 2 years ago. $110 month x 5 = $550 plus $140 pick up and deliver = $280. Total $790 for one year. Last year found one on craigs list for $1300 with $300 delivery fee and I didn't have to find somewhere to store the extra salt for the summer. Took alot of searching and a drive but worth every cent.


We still have the same container. We also have a bin now but the container has held up great. It had not held salt before me but did have a few holes that are now bigger and I know we put some in as well with the bucket. $325 a year is pretty cheap. Stored salt really well in the summer too, plus left over bag sidewalk salt.


----------



## Defcon 5

Couple of intermodel company's in Detroit sell them...They will even set up delivery...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Couple of intermodel company's in Detroit sell them...They will even set up delivery...


K


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Steel+salt+moisture=rust


10 4 my thoughts as well


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Steel+salt+moisture=rust


Roof vents


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Roof vents


We don't live in a semi-arid climate. Unfortunately.


----------



## Randall Ave

You could store all your cubes in them during the summer.


----------



## On a Call

*Fuildfilm !!!!*

*or 
*
*LPS3*


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Steel+salt+moisture=rust


It's probably a scam but containers are made from Cor-Ten steel which supposably will rust but is stable in rust form??? Something to do with the alloys. The ones we have have held up better than any otger steel that I have seen in constant contact with salt. And they do spend their lives on cargo ships at sea.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> It's probably a scam but containers are made from Cor-Ten steel which supposably will rust but is stable in rust form??? Something to do with the alloys. The ones we have have held up better than any otger steel that I have seen in constant contact with salt. And they do spend their lives on cargo ships at sea.


Agreed, I have one sitting on bare dirt. Used it for salt storage when I first started. The inside bottom halves of the walls are starting to rust but nowhere near like put a finger through it. Been there for 10 years now. Stack a few pushers on top in the winter. They are made for salt water travels and they will last for quite some time and they're cheap.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't live in a semi-arid climate. Unfortunately.


Yeah that does make a difference...... sucks for ewe.


----------



## On a Call

BUFF said:


> Yeah that does make a difference...... sucks for ewe.


Arid = low or no snow = low or no snow income


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> Arid = low or no snow = low or no snow income


We average aboot 60" where I'm at and 300" <> in the mtn's. Our snow has a lower moisture content (fluff) than what you get which makes for easy pushing. 
Average summer humidity is aboot 35% and not uncommon to get down to 15% and on occasion it's been 10%. Average annual rain fall is aboot 4.5", summer dew point averages in the mid 40's.
Our climate is called high plains desert and rust really isn't a concern oot here.


----------



## On a Call

BUFF said:


> We average aboot 60" where I'm at and 300" <> in the mtn's. Our snow has a lower moisture content (fluff) than what you get which makes for easy pushing.
> Average summer humidity is aboot 35% and not uncommon to get down to 15% and on occasion it's been 10%. Average annual rain fall is aboot 4.5", summer dew point averages in the mid 40's.
> Our climate is called high plains desert and rust really isn't a concern oot here.


That is a lot more snow than I would have expected....wow.

But another wow...what great summers you have  !!

Nice to hear you catch all the good snow


----------



## Brad3403

Has anyone tried using a farmers grain auger for getting the salt into the sea-can?


----------



## JMHConstruction

BUFF said:


> We average aboot 60" where I'm at and 300" <> in the mtn's. Our snow has a lower moisture content (fluff) than what you get which makes for easy pushing.
> Average summer humidity is aboot 35% and not uncommon to get down to 15% and on occasion it's been 10%. Average annual rain fall is aboot 4.5", summer dew point averages in the mid 40's.
> Our climate is called high plains desert and rust really isn't a concern oot here.


I'd give anything for 35% humidity in the summer! Ours is usually between 80-100%...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> It's probably a scam but containers are made from Cor-Ten steel which supposably will rust but is stable in rust form??? Something to do with the alloys. The ones we have have held up better than any otger steel that I have seen in constant contact with salt. And they do spend their lives on cargo ships at sea.


I don't doubt it based on what they are used for, but no 2 ways aboot it, salt+mild steel+moisture=rust. Sooner or later.


----------



## BUFF

JMHConstruction said:


> I'd give anything for 35% humidity in the summer! Ours is usually between 80-100%...


It got a taste of that when I was in KC in June along 85* at 7am 
Sure was nice getting home.Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Brad3403 said:


> Has anyone tried using a farmers grain auger for getting the salt into the sea-can?


Do you have any farm fertilizer suppliers nearby? They use stainless steel rubber belt conveyors to load trucks and fill fertilizer bins. That would work a lot better.


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Do you have any farm fertilizer suppliers nearby? They use stainless steel rubber belt conveyors to load trucks and fill fertilizer bins. That would work a lot better.


I got a decent size feed store across from my yard. They got a couple of them belt conveyors. They use them for bulk or sacks. I had to pick up about 1K lbs of grass seed. I stood in the back of my truck it was cake, there handy.


----------



## m_ice

Brad3403 said:


> Has anyone tried using a farmers grain auger for getting the salt into the sea-can?


I just use a skid steer and shove it back and up, you can tell because all the roofs have ripples from the loader arms.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

m_ice said:


> I just use a skid steer and shove it back and up, you can tell because all the roofs have ripples from the loader arms.


Yep and the top fronts of the skid steer arms have the container paint on them. Haha


----------



## extremepusher

Takes about 50 mins to put 50 tons in a container with a skidsteer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

extremepusher said:


> Takes about 50 mins to put 50 tons in a container with a skidsteer...


Not according to JDG, what did he say 10 minutes. He must have a lot better operator.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## John_DeereGreen

How'd I get dragged into this?


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> How'd I get dragged into this?


Ego, Big Mouth....... Shall I continue.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> How'd I get dragged into this?


How long does it take to fill a container with salt? We have a bit of a controversy I think.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> How long does it take to fill a container with salt? We have a bit of a controversy I think.


I concur..... It'll probably end up like this classic controversy....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> How long does it take to fill a container with salt? We have a bit of a controversy I think.


Takes us about 15 minutes for a quad axle (22-25 ton) load. Pile dumped next to the container with a 74" Bobcat C/I bucket on an S570/S650 2 speed. 50 minutes for 50 tons seems excessive to me but he also didn't say what size machine/bucket. I'm not the only one that has guys consistently doing it in that amount of time @sns250 can verify it if he gets on here much anymore.


----------



## Brad3403

m_ice said:


> I just use a skid steer and shove it back and up, you can tell because all the roofs have ripples from the loader arms.


I would prefer not to have to dump the salt on the ground first.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Brad3403 said:


> I would prefer not to have to dump the salt on the ground first.


Slinger truck would be another option if you want to pay the premium. Can also get more salt in the container that way.


----------



## fireside

What is a slinger truck???


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Brad3403 said:


> I would prefer not to have to dump the salt on the ground first.


You're not using it for your corn on the cob.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Multi purpose. Fill sea containers and quick cubes all in the same run.


----------



## FredG

fireside said:


> What is a slinger truck???


----------



## EWSplow

fireside said:


> What is a slinger truck???


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=slinger

I'm getting all my info from here tonight,


----------



## m_ice

Brad3403 said:


> I would prefer not to have to dump the salt on the ground first.


Could use a grain auger and if truck had coal shoot do it that way.
I'm curious how you would load it into a salt bin with hoop style cover if the trusses weren't high enough for truck? Our trucks come in 38' end dumps and won't raise inside the regular bin so the salt goes on the ground and then gets jockeyed into the bin.


----------



## fireside

Ok I got it now. You really don’t see them around here. They use side dump buckets for that.


----------



## m_ice

http://www.spartanequipment.com/pro...tan_Skid_Steer_Auger_Bucket_1__24494_zoom.JPG

How about this 1 for cubes? Then you could waste 2 skid steers on 1 site!


----------



## jomama45

John_DeereGreen said:


> Slinger truck would be another option if you want to pay the premium. Can also get more salt in the container that way.


Too funny. Are you recommending he buys a Stone Slinger or two? Then has to hire CDL drivers to operate them also? Or are your talking about trying to talk someone who already owns a Stone Slinger truck into hauling the corrosive salt around for him in his $200K investment?

Does any of this sound familiar?


----------



## JMHConstruction

jomama45 said:


> Too funny. Are you recommending he buys a Stone Slinger or two? Then has to hire CDL drivers to operate them also? Or are your talking about trying to talk someone who already owns a Stone Slinger truck into hauling the corrosive salt around for him in his $200K investment?
> 
> Does any of this sound familiar?


Didn't you say it was fine?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jomama45 said:


> Too funny. Are you recommending he buys a Stone Slinger or two? Then has to hire CDL drivers to operate them also? Or are your talking about trying to talk someone who already owns a Stone Slinger truck into hauling the corrosive salt around for him in his $200K investment?
> 
> Does any of this sound familiar?


Sure. Take your pick of either option. Doesn't make any less sense than the cubes do in the first place. But suddenly corrosive salt is an issue in slingers but not in concrete drums. Hmm.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jomama45 said:


> Too funny. Are you recommending he buys a Stone Slinger or two? Then has to hire CDL drivers to operate them also? Or are your talking about trying to talk someone who already owns a Stone Slinger truck into hauling the corrosive salt around for him in his $200K investment?
> 
> Does any of this sound familiar?


And for the record, there is at least one company in the greater Cleveland area that offers salt delivery by slinger truck for the exact purpose of placing it into containers.


----------



## jomama45

Just pointing out the hypocrisy in the advice you've given in the last day or so, thought it was blatantly obvious. Perhaps you've just encountered a "come to Jesus moment" in the last 24 hours.............


----------



## Defcon 5

I have atleast 11 come to Jesus moments a day...Seems more frequent the older im getting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sea cans won't work for me...a skidsteer won't load at least 2 of my trucks.

And man is it nice to load an 7 yd spreader with 3 scoops. Other trucks are 1-3 scoops.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jomama45 said:


> Just pointing out the hypocrisy in the advice you've given in the last day or so, thought it was blatantly obvious. Perhaps you've just encountered a "come to Jesus moment" in the last 24 hours.............


Ok. Apparently your smartass detector needs recalibrated because I think it is equally foolish to load containers with slinger trucks as is is to load quick cubes with concrete trucks.

Hence me saying:


John_DeereGreen said:


> Sure. Take your pick of either option. Doesn't make any less sense than the cubes do in the first place.


 He was asking for options to not dump salt on the ground and he was given multiple.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> And for the record, there is at least one company in the greater Cleveland area that offers salt delivery by slinger truck for the exact purpose of placing it into containers.


Great


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> I have atleast 11 come to Jesus moments a day...Seems more frequent the older im getting...


Experience huh


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sea cans won't work for me...a skidsteer won't load at least 2 of my trucks.
> 
> And man is it nice to load an 7 yd spreader with 3 scoops. Other trucks are 1-3 scoops.


Need larger skidsteers huh 

However you comment is well taken. Wish I had a large loader


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sea cans won't work for me...a skidsteer won't load at least 2 of my trucks.
> 
> And man is it nice to load an 7 yd spreader with 3 scoops. Other trucks are 1-3 scoops.


Do you say to yourself "God Bless Wisconsin" every time you get in the wheel loader?


----------



## extremepusher

Single speed, 72" bucket for 51 to 56 tons of salt into container. Along with cleaning up parking lot..


----------



## On a Call

jomama45 said:


> Do you say to yourself "God Bless Wisconsin" every time you get in the wheel loader?


Every time I add another slice of cheese...I DO 

You guys have it locked and loaded.

And...why is it that you have pelicans in a state sooo far from the ocean ???


----------



## jomama45

On a Call said:


> And...why is it that you have pelicans in a state sooo far from the ocean ???


My Dad always told me "A chickens got a brain the size of a pee and it has enough sense to get oot of the rain, what is wrong with you?"

Moral of the story : birds might be dumb, but even they no Wisconsin is the true Paradise. ..........


----------



## On a Call

jomama45 said:


> My Dad always told me "A chickens got a brain the size of a pee and it has enough sense to get oot of the rain, what is wrong with you?"
> 
> Moral of the story : birds might be dumb, but even they no Wisconsin is the true Paradise. ..........


To this I add.... You are close, but, not yet in the U.P. 

Life is short...visit Michigan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Do you say to yourself "God Bless Wisconsin" every time you get in the wheel loader?


Sure...except it came from Florida.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> My Dad always told me "A chickens got a brain the size of a pee and it has enough sense to get oot of the rain, what is wrong with you?"
> 
> Moral of the story : birds might be dumb, but even they no Wisconsin is the true Paradise. ..........


----------



## jomama45

On a Call said:


> To this I add.... You are close, but, not yet in the U.P.
> 
> Life is short...visit Michigan


I've spent plenty of time in the Yoop, and most of those fine folks claim to be residents of WI vs. MI.........



Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...except it came from Florida.


So you built a shrine around the loader you picked up here? Doesn't surprise me with the vibe I've picked up from you in the past. ......


----------



## On a Call

jomama45 said:


> I've spent plenty of time in the Yoop, and most of those fine folks claim to be residents of WI vs. MI.........
> 
> So you built a shrine around the loader you picked up here? Doesn't surprise me with the vibe I've picked up from you in the past. ......


just remember....no one is perfect, no one at all.

By the way...you guys do have great cheese  and well a few other things too.


----------



## On a Call

Food for thought...

Winter are the driest months and salt absorbs moisture. So while stored in a container with no vents. Will not the salt draw the moisture out of the air and cause the condition inside to be dry ???

Durring the winter the conditions are even more dry.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sure... So you probably should coat the walls with some chapstick or carmex...


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sure... So you probably should coat the walls with some chapstick or carmex...


Well I was thinking about buying some spray cans of WD 40 and coat it. Shut the door so not to loose any and start spraying.

Any thoughts


----------



## FredG

fireside said:


> Ok I got it now. You really don't see them around here. They use side dump buckets for that.


We do to, Unless in a bind because of the charge for the slinger. Some guys just look for away to spend money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call said:


> Well I was thinking about buying some spray cans of WD 40 and coat it. Shut the door so not to loose any and start spraying.
> 
> Any thoughts


You're going to spend a lot of money in wd40 is my thoughts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> Do you say to yourself "God Bless Wisconsin" every time you get in the wheel loader?


Not sure about the wheel loader but everytime the wind blows from Wisconsin across Lake Michigan and gives him some lake affect I think he says something like that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I've spent plenty of time in the Yoop, and most of those fine folks claim to be residents of WI vs. MI.........


Does anyone really want to claim to be from the state that has Detoilet and Flint and Lapeertucky?


----------



## On a Call

If it were not for lake MICHIGAN...you guys would belong to us


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not sure about the wheel loader but everytime the wind blows from Wisconsin across Lake Michigan and gives him some lake affect I think he says something like that.


I love lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> If it were not for lake MICHIGAN...you guys would belong to us


Thank the good Lord for Lake Michigan.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does anyone really want to claim to be from the state that has Detoilet and Flint and Lapeertucky?


Remember who put us on the map


----------



## Ajlawn1

On a Call said:


> Remember who put us on the map


Benton Harlem?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> Remember who put us on the map


Grand Rapids? The west side, the part that supports Detoilet?

I didn't.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grand Rapids? The west side, the part that supports Detoilet?
> 
> I didn't.


I thought you were going to say Flints water, Detroit mayors, Riots, Rats, murder rate, the list is long. Lapeer is safe...but is close to the fall out.

GR has its own issues but at least you take care of them


----------



## usedplowman

I see a lot of arguing about containers and possibly rusting out. I also saw a post for not wanting to dump the salt on the ground. We have a system with buchkhorn containers and super sacks that help us on longevity of container. It also enables us to load our salt dogg v boxes efficiently and on our job site. This enables quick response time. Take a look at some videos I've posted on my YouTube channel.


----------



## Defcon 5

How much more are the sack loads compared to a bulk load?...Handling material more than I have to equals costing me money


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> How much more are the sack loads compared to a bulk load?...Handling material more than I have to equals costing me money


Those supersacks would be awesome for loading Quickcubes.


----------



## FredG

When building artificial turf fields the guys would have them sacks full of perlite. I still can't imagine the extra expense with the sacks and handling the material that many times.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those supersacks would be awesome for loading Quickcubes.


How about the Supersak loads the Cement mixer that loads the QuickCube???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah those super sacks are considerably more then straight bulk... Heck you have everything on site there just dump bulk. Load it into the container and call it a day you'll be money and time ahead....


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> How about the Supersak loads the Cement mixer that loads the QuickCube???


Lol Mucho Loco.


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> When building artificial turf fields the guys would have them sacks full of perlite. I still can't imagine the extra expense with the sacks and handling the material that many times.


I could understand that...To a point...But, salt to me is...The More you handle it...The more your costs go up


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah those super sacks are considerably more then straight bulk... Heck you have everything on site there just dump bulk. Load it into the container and call it a day you'll be money and time ahead....


I say take the container out of the equation...10 mafia blocks and a tarp...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I could understand that...To a point...But, salt to me is...The More you handle it...The more your costs go up


Yes not much choice with the perlite, Has to be broomed in the turf with a small road broom. Agreed on handling the salt to many times.


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I say take the container out of the equation...10 mafia blocks and a tarp...


Most would,


----------



## usedplowman

Defcon 5 said:


> How much more are the sack loads compared to a bulk load?...Handling material more than I have to equals costing me money


Those super sacks loaded by someone else and delivered were $159.00/ton plus tax. This enabled me to keep pouring concrete right up to first snow fall with little prep. Now in mid season we started picking up 8 tons of bulk rock salt at a time in our dump truck. We then built a chute on the back of the dump truck to dump salt right into our snow bucket on our skid steer. We made a funnel and dumped the salt right into the buckhorn box. We are now in the process of building a funnel for filling bags. I think the bags themselves are $15.00. The bulk salt we are hauling in is $88.00/ton plus tax plus $40.00/load fuel. My driver is salary so he gets paid no matter what all year round. This method is saving us $60.00/ ton during season, but we have time to do it. I'm storing this container in the back of a shopping center and nobody knows what's in it. It looks like all the containers already brought in and out during different times of year. It keeps managers happy knowing they have their product on site making our response time awesome.


----------



## Ajlawn1

usedplowman said:


> Those super sacks loaded by someone else and delivered were $159.00/ton plus tax. This enabled me to keep pouring concrete right up to first snow fall with little prep. Now in mid season we started picking up 8 tons of bulk rock salt at a time in our dump truck. We then built a chute on the back of the dump truck to dump salt right into our snow bucket on our skid steer. We made a funnel and dumped the salt right into the buckhorn box. We are now in the process of building a funnel for filling bags. I think the bags themselves are $15.00. The bulk salt we are hauling in is $88.00/ton plus tax plus $40.00/load fuel. My driver is salary so he gets paid no matter what all year round. This method is saving us $60.00/ ton during season, but we have time to do it. I'm storing this container in the back of a shopping center and nobody knows what's in it. It looks like all the containers already brought in and out during different times of year. It keeps managers happy knowing they have their product on site making our response time awesome.


But once again scrap the sacks and throw the bulk right into the container with the skid... Saves time and money and you can stop building funnels...


----------



## usedplowman

The only thing is some of you guys have to realize is lots of national corporations don't want bulk stored on their property because of epa run off laws (getting too much salt in storm sewer). We technically have that situation here but because I am careful on their brand new parking lot the manager looks the other way for the benefit of him, customers, and I. I know you are handling something a lot more, but a more controlled and cleaner approach comes off as a concerned contractor. What if at the end of the season there is 10 tons of rock salt left in there. You still have to have the container moved, but before that, yep, you have to dig out that 10 tons and load it on a dump truck. Once on the dump truck it has to be taken to your off season storage area, dumped, and loaded again into the container. New year reverse the procedure to get it there. With having it in the super sacks they are loaded on a trailer transported and reloaded with no mess or lost salt. That's great considering the storage containers summer months are spent on rock. No hard surface to dump on site. I know everyone is different and has different resources and locations. This is just a neat way of dealing with salt with minimal mess.


----------



## usedplowman

Ajlawn1 said:


> But once again scrap the sacks and throw the bulk right into the container with the skid... Saves time and money and you can stop building funnels...


I agree with this if only I wasn't moving the container from onsite to offsite every year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

usedplowman said:


> The only thing is some of you guys have to realize is lots of national corporations don't want bulk stored on their property because of epa run off laws (getting too much salt in storm sewer). We technically have that situation here but because I am careful on their brand new parking lot the manager looks the other way for the benefit of him, customers, and I. I know you are handling something a lot more, but a more controlled and cleaner approach comes off as a concerned contractor. What if at the end of the season there is 10 tons of rock salt left in there. You still have to have the container moved, but before that, yep, you have to dig out that 10 tons and load it on a dump truck. Once on the dump truck it has to be taken to your off season storage area, dumped, and loaded again into the container. New year reverse the procedure to get it there. With having it in the super sacks they are loaded on a trailer transported and reloaded with no mess or lost salt. That's great considering the storage containers summer months are spent on rock. No hard surface to dump on site. I know everyone is different and has different resources and locations. This is just a neat way of dealing with salt with minimal mess.


That's why in the container I would prefer even more then a mafia salt crib. Stays hidden and out of the weather and everyone's sight. You're still unloading and reloading bulk vs. super sacks at the end of the year no matter... Plus the time to unload bulk out would be quicker then messing around getting the super sacks hooked onto forks etc... and if you're worried about the dump spot residual have some monkeys sweep it up. Which ever way works for you great, but one vs the other on the tear down side you would still be quicker with bulk....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We use the sea containers for the same reason. EPA gets involved and everything sucks. Salt can be stored on site and can be dumped on the ground, but cannot be visible in storage, and cannot be just covered by a tarp. Sea container is perfect.


----------



## usedplowman

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's why in the container I would prefer even more then a mafia salt crib. Stays hidden and out of the weather and everyone's sight. You're still unloading and reloading bulk vs. super sacks at the end of the year no matter... Plus the time to unload bulk out would be quicker then messing around getting the super sacks hooked onto forks etc... and if you're worried about the dump spot residual have some monkeys sweep it up. Which ever way works for you great, but one vs the other on the tear down side you would still be quicker with bulk....[/QU





John_DeereGreen said:


> We use the sea containers for the same reason. EPA gets involved and everything sucks. Salt can be stored on site and can be dumped on the ground, but cannot be visible in storage, and cannot be just covered by a tarp. Sea container is perfect.


At least someone knows the EPA can fine you for that. Check out why VSI got into liquid instead of bulk. EPA storage problems with bulk on their own facility.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've had the DEQ at my place. If the salt is covered and on an impermeable surface, they're OK with it.


----------



## Defcon 5

I know the EPA can fine you....I also know in this area I would not waste my time and money trying to cram 30 tons of salt into a sea container...Most remote Salt bins in this area are gonna run in the range of 100-200 tons minimum...Pretty soon I will have sea containers stacked up the quick cubes


----------



## usedplowman

Defcon 5 said:


> I know the EPA can fine you....I also know in this area I would not waste my time and money trying to cram 30 tons of salt into a sea container...Most remote Salt bins in this area are gonna run in the range of 100-200 tons minimum...Pretty soon I will have sea containers stacked up the quick cubes


You are going with the boss cubes?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I know the EPA can fine you....I also know in this area I would not waste my time and money trying to cram 30 tons of salt into a sea container...Most remote Salt bins in this area are gonna run in the range of 100-200 tons minimum...Pretty soon I will have sea containers stacked up the quick cubes


So 10 mafia blocks and tarp you're building a 100-200 ton salt bin....?


----------



## usedplowman

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've had the DEQ at my place. If the salt is covered and on an impermeable surface, they're OK with it.


Every state is different. Illinois is pretty harsh. Also some counties are watched more than others. This is in a populated town watched. The other problem is the contract does state no bulk salt storage on site, but because I do it this way no one knows except the manager and I. People don't know the buckhorn containers have salt in them when they come out to load. I also run two .75 shpe salt dogg vboxes you cant load with a bucket cause they are too little. The buckhorn is great for them. Remember different strokes for different folks and some folks don't even know how to stroke.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> So 10 mafia blocks and tarp you're building a 100-200 ton salt bin....?


Didn't say that....That was aimed at the 20-30 tonne Supersak guy....30 blocks we have built 250+ ton temporary bins...We have storage containers at all those sites also....Stores Bagged product..Shovels and spare toilet paper...When your going through 30-40 tons per app. Per location...Storage container salt storage is very impractical


----------



## usedplowman

Defcon 5 said:


> Didn't say that....That was aimed at the 20-30 tonne Supersak guy....30 blocks we have built 250+ ton temporary bins...We have storage containers at all those sites also....Stores Bagged product..Shovels and spare toilet paper...When your going through 30-40 tons per app. Per location...Storage container salt storage is very impractical


These sites located on the property locations or are they off site in the middle of several locations?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Can you explain how to arrange the blocks to do a 250+ ton bin with 30 blocks? Dont take this as doubting you, because I'm not. I'd just like to know what I'm doing wrong only getting 275 ton in a bin with 46. It could be stacked higher than it is right now but not that much more.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Didn't say that....That was aimed at the 20-30 tonne Supersak guy....30 blocks we have built 250+ ton temporary bins...We have storage containers at all those sites also....Stores Bagged product..Shovels and spare toilet paper...When your going through 30-40 tons per app. Per location...Storage container salt storage is very impractical


Gotcha, I wouldn't expect anyone to use containers for home base storage unless it meets their product usage. This was about on site storage and I think for his application judging by his usage on site a container exceeds building a bin etc...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

usedplowman said:


> These sites located on the property locations or are they off site in the middle of several locations?


If they're the sites I'm thinking he's referred to in the past, they are HUGE industrial manufacturing complexes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Gotcha, I wouldn't expect anyone to use containers for home base storage unless it meets their product usage. This was about on site storage and I think for his application judging by his usage on site a container exceeds building a bin etc...


Agreed, I'd never mess with containers for storage anywhere if I had the option to build bins out of mafia block for that matter. They aren't the most efficient, but if option A is storage container and 75 tons on site, or option b is drive 15-20 minutes for another load of salt, it becomes a pretty easy decision.


----------



## jomama45

usedplowman said:


> You are going with the boss cubes?


Neither Defcon or Mark Oomkes will admit it, but they're both "closet Cubers"..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Neither Defcon or Mark Oomkes will admit it, but they're both "closet Cubers"..........


And???


----------



## On a Call

jomama45 said:


> Neither Defcon or Mark Oomkes will admit it, but they're both "closet Cubers"..........


Do still have those closed circuit over head surveillance footage still on file ?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


And I promise to send you more eye candy/screen saver/wall paper pics of random Quick Cubes in the next few days. ........


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Can you explain how to arrange the blocks to do a 250+ ton bin with 30 blocks? Dont take this as doubting you, because I'm not. I'd just like to know what I'm doing wrong only getting 275 ton in a bin with 46. It could be stacked higher than it is right now but not that much more.


The bin is only a backstop at remote locations...We are not building them for long term storage or to put a clearspan on...Several bins are just in the form of an L...Two sides...I agree...Tarps can be a pain...But in the grand scheme of things they are a cheap pain...


----------



## tpendagast

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed, I have one sitting on bare dirt. Used it for salt storage when I first started. The inside bottom halves of the walls are starting to rust but nowhere near like put a finger through it. Been there for 10 years now. Stack a few pushers on top in the winter. They are made for salt water travels and they will last for quite some time and they're cheap.


There's a guy I talked to this week down at the port who said the same thing 
He moves 50,000 ton a year for the state all the way from Chile in these containers 
I asked him about rust and corrosion and he shrugged 
Said it haven't been a problem yet 
More damage from dents and dings than corrosion he said


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> The bin is only a backstop at remote locations...We are not building them for long term storage or to put a clearspan on...Several bins are just in the form of an L...Two sides...I agree...Tarps can be a pain...But in the grand scheme of things they are a cheap pain...


Gotcha. That makes perfect sense after you explain it.


----------

